# WWII Victory Bikes Needed



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 24, 2018)

Looking for an early 1942 Columbia lightweight ''Sports Tourist'' Victory Bike.  Must be a women's model, black finish, with WWII blackout  finish on handle bars, wheel hubs, front sprocket, etc.  Must still have original head-badge and ''sports Tourist'' decal.  Also looking for 1942 Huffman lightweight Victory Bike.  Must be a man's model with the same blackout finish as the Columbia described above. No head-badge, but should have ''Huffman'' decal. Let me know what you have and amount you are asking.  Send pictures.  My email is whstrong45@aol.com .

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bozman (Jan 24, 2018)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Looking for an early 1942 Columbia lightweight ''Sports Tourist'' Victory Bike.  Must be a women's model, black finish, with WWII blackout  finish on handle bars, wheel hubs, front sprocket, etc.  Must still have original head-badge and ''sports Tourist'' decal.  Also looking for 1942 Huffman lightweight Victory Bike.  Must be a man's model with the same blackout finish as the Columbia described above. No head-badge, but should have ''Huffman'' decal. Let me know what you have and amount you are asking.  Send pictures.  My email is whstrong45@aol.com .
> 
> Regards,
> Bill



Bill,

Which model of woman's Sports Tourist are you looking for? The early 42 curved bar or the later straight bar model VG296?

Boz 






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Boz,
As long as the serial number confirms it as a 1942 women's model, I would prefer the straight bar VG296.  I have the men's version (above) and want a matching set.


----------



## Bozman (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll be on the lookout for you.  The only black models VG296 s I've seen are the 1944 badge less ones.  But I'll see what I can find for you. 

Boz

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Boz!  Of course if a black 42 is not available,  I would probably consider another color as long as condition and price are right.

Regards,
Bill


----------

